# Molly fry colouration



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i bought a couple of mollies about 2mnths ago, not exactly sure. there was a stowaway baby molly in the bag that the lfs said i could keep. she's grown alot and recently i noticed her tail was tinged red on the one side. the other side is going blue. how long does it take for them to get their body colour and is my molly really a molly?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Could be anything, depending on what they had in the tank. We got a stowaway fry once when we bought some cherry shrimp. They said it was a gold zebra danio fry. Once it grew up, it turned out to be a gambusia (mosquito fish). :lol: A picture might help us identify it if you can get one.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i have been trying, but im struggling to get a decent pic. i think my mollies are camera shy, lol!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol they can be hard to get a picture of. Just keep trying.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

well, i think i got some semi-decent pics:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y53/Rbynu/DSCN1942.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y53/Rbynu/DSCN1939.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y53/Rbynu/DSCN1926.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y53/Rbynu/DSCN1916.jpg


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Could be a molly or platy, or even a guppy, although from the 3rd picture, I doubt its a guppy.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I'd say its the same fish as the fish in whatever tank it came from.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Couldn't make out anything in the first two or last pictures. The thrid picture looks like it might be what I see being sold as a Cremecicle Molly. Really tough to tell, though.
tony


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

The one you are asking about is not a molly at all if you are talking about the little fish i am seeing in the 1st 2nd and 4th pics that is a female fancy guppy.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1,2 and 4 would be a guppy. the thirs does look like a molly (longer body vs a platy) but cannot be sure.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

yea, in the 3rd pic, it is a molly. the fish in question is right at the top of the frame. so u say a guppy?


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

yes that is def. a female guppy


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

thanx alot every1


----------

